

The Ardent Mobile Cloud Platform - glasser
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/966222131/ardent-mobile-cloud-platform-0

======
samatman
From the people who brought you Dance Dance: Immolation, and other treats.
Highly recommended.

------
qiqing
That video takes satire to the next level.

